# Atlantis



## Chrystelia (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow I can't believe I just found this forum after almost a week on the site.
There's this site I used to visit for articles on Atlantis. This guy is a scientist and has been researching Atlantis for many years. Anyway, I couldn't find his site anymore and on googling, found him on amazon. He finally came out with the book! *very excited*. What I find most interesting about his research, he presents the case from the viewpoint of science, philosophy, history, myths and religions. The location he proposed is one I've not heard before. Very convincing and well researched I think, but what do I know.
Book Description
Atlantis, The Lost Continent Finally Found: Books: Arysio Santos
Thousands of books have already been written on Atlantis since its reality was first disclosed by the great philosopher Plato, some two and a half millennia ago. Hence, one may well wonder whether a new book on the subject is really needed. Can anything new actually be said about Atlantis? The answer is a most categorical yes. After all, the riddle of Atlantis has never been satisfactorily solved so far.  The present book is an attempt by a reputed scientist, to scientifically compare and refute – perhaps for the first time ever – the various existing theories on Atlantis’ location and reality. The author also expounds his own theory which definitively locates Atlantis in Indonesia.  In his research, Prof. Santos marries the most recent results and techniques of Modern Science to the sacred and folk lore of all the peoples of the world, knitting humanity together in a solution to the riddle of Atlantis that neatly ties together the vast scientific and traditional evidence which was always there but never before seen by other researchers.  The reader, whether a scientist with an open mind or a lay person, is led to conclude that Plato could well have been telling the truth, after all, since the information provided by the great philosopher is so uncannily confirmed by the recent scientific finds of all sorts.
About the Author
Prof. Arysio Nunes Santos, the author of the present book, has published numerous other books and articles on Science and Engineering, as well as on arcane subjects such as Mythology, Symbolism, Alchemy, the Holy Grail, Comparative Religion, etc..  A professional nuclear physicist and geologist with a Ph. D. in Nuclear Physics and a Free-Docency in Physical-Chemistry, Prof. Santos has dedicated himself intensely to a close study of Plato’s texts and the problem of Atlantis. Here's what one reviewer has to say:

The author's huge background in the field of Science distinguishes this book from others. In fact there we have deciphered - from the point ot the scientific
method - the enigma of the localization of the lost continent, from the legacy of Plato and other sages.
Repleted of clever observations - the author reveals himself as an expert in other matters such as Mithology, Symbology, Comparative Religion and so on
- this book present us a bright theory on the Atlantis demise, due to the worldwide cataclism provoked by the eruption of the Krakatoa volcano, some 11600
years BP (before present), exactly at the end ot the Pleistocene Age.
In this sense, he identifies the location of the lost continent in Indonesia, just under the South China Sea, submerged at least 130 meters, radically diferent
from other theories now in vogue as those based on localizations such Cyprus and The Black Sea regions.
The several intriguing revelations, mainly that concerned to the relationship between Atlantis and the Terrestrial Paradise, transform this book to an unexpected
source of investigation and study.
Finally, it is important to point out the additional and innovative electronical links to the footnotes which facilitate the access to countless sites of
correlated matters.
Congratulations.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds an interesting book. I must confess that, after seeing so many investigations on the subject, I'm rather sceptical about the existence of a highly-evolved-culture-style Atlantis (though it may well have been more so than most of its neighbors), but I'm open to evidence; and it would be very nifty to find something such as this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 6, 2006)

*Indeed it sounds like a book I may be purchasing, being a mythology buff... 

Thanks for the info Chrystelia!
*


----------



## Chrystelia (Jun 7, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Indeed it sounds like a book I may be purchasing, being a mythology buff... *
> 
> *Thanks for the info Chrystelia!*


 
kyektulu, please tell me if the book is as good as it sounds.  I've read several good articles of his on the subject but not sure about the book and I can't read the book at the moment.


----------



## Chrystelia (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's the link to the author's website
http://www.atlan.org/


----------



## Enadil Moonweaver (Oct 28, 2006)

Hrm I may be purchasing that myself, since an Atalntis looking island cropped up in my story called "Legacy". Might help me with fleshing that one out a bit more. That and I have been interested in Atlantis since I was a kid. Possibly my aquarian nature **laughs**.


----------



## Jim Colyer (Nov 27, 2006)

Atlantis is a myth, but there have certainly been many islands lost in the earth's long history.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 27, 2006)

To any writer Atlantis is something that can be included in lots of fantasy stories.  Thanks for the info.


----------

